# HC 33 OR Lord Nelson 35



## Marcvet (Mar 23, 2008)

I've narrowed down my search to 3 boats. 2 are Hans Christian 33's and one is a Lord Nelson 35. They are all equipped nicely, in decent condition and I could be happy with any of them. The question is for one of you that might have owned or sailed one, are there any strong considerations I need to make before deciding?
Thanks
marcvet


----------



## Cruisingdreamspress (Apr 8, 2008)

Assuming price is not a factor, I suggest you purchase the HC 33. Chances are you will enjoy this fine vessel for many years. In the future, however, should you decide to sell her to move up to a larger boat ( or for some other reason ) you will find that prospective buyers will be more attracted to the better known name of Hans Christian. Lord Nelson is a fine boat but most buyers are not familiar with the name. Whether deserving or not, the HC 33 will be easier to sell and more likely to hold its value.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

There really isn't much difference in the boats but the Lord Nelson looks to have more sail and would probably be better under sail. I would pick based on the actual boats you are looking at. Which is the best value?


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Marcvet, I would agree with Plumber, there isn't a great deal in differences between the HC and LN. You would do yourself proud with either. 

With all the trades offs involved, this boat buying business ain't easy. When I thought I had to voyage, these two boats were at the top of my list. I liked the almost 3 extra feet of lwl (IIRC) of the Lord Nelson which with the extra sail the LN carries, it would probably have the speed advantage. The Hans Christian with her cut-away fore foot, would have the docking advantage. In a seaway, IMHO, the LN would more than likely have an easier motion and track better because of the extra weight(around 2k lbs.) and her lack of the cut-away forefoot.

It just goes on and on, for the traditionalist, the interiors of both are spot on. Personally, I would go for the one w/o teak decks, most up to date electronics, the most tankage and newest engine. Bla, bla, bla....just go for the freshest boat and the one that suits your needs. Ya just can't find a better designed, heavy displacement cuiser in this size range than the two you have chosen. Both are more than capable craft. Both are SWEET and SALTY! Just MO.  

Bob


----------



## Marcvet (Mar 23, 2008)

Bob,
Thanks!!
marcvet


----------



## sevennations (May 22, 2002)

I agree that either boat is a good choice. I am now on my second HC33. If I could've found a LN available, and close by, I would've definitely given serious thought to buying it.
IMHO you should look for an HC with a hull number below 137 or somewhere there abouts. Those were made before they switched yards. Having owned one of that vintage and one of the newer ones, the older one was a better quality boat. The older one had solid decks, the newer one doesn't and I am in the middle of replacing the deck coring and teak. What fun.... There are other slight differences but none worse than the deck issue.
Also might want to check out the HC owners site, lots of good info. If you want to know more, just ask.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I own a lord nelson 35*



Marcvet said:


> I've narrowed down my search to 3 boats. 2 are Hans Christian 33's and one is a Lord Nelson 35. They are all equipped nicely, in decent condition and I could be happy with any of them. The question is for one of you that might have owned or sailed one, are there any strong considerations I need to make before deciding?
> Thanks
> marcvet


Hi there, read your note and have some advice. i have owned and sailed a Lord nelson 35 around the globe for the past 11 years. I can highly recommend this yacht for any type of sailing. As compared to a HC 33, there is no comparison, the LN is larger sails faster and above all does not hobby horse as many HC 33 owners can attest to. the LN is more comparable to a HC 38 with the pullman berth. The lenght and sailing characteristics are more similar buit due to a lighter weight the LN outperforms the HC38 especially in lighter winds. At one point I thought about selling mine but after looking around i cant find anything in the price range to compare in either safety , comfort, sailability, looks and price
let me know how you made out in your search, hope this was helpful
bill


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the Union Polaris 36.
The 36 is a much larger boat than the 33.
I woud not trade it for the 33.


----------



## LNfan (Apr 12, 2010)

*I hope to find a Lord Nelson 35 under 85,000!*

I understand the last one sold in North America in October 2009 for 85,000
Any leads, please send them my way.


----------

